# Trenor's Photo Thread



## Trenor (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey. I've not been in the hobby long but seeing all the awesome photos on here makes me want to add some of my own. Most of my Ts are still slings but my *Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens* is getting big enough show some colors. I'll be adding more photos as I take them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Feb 25, 2016)

Well it seems Amazon Cloud doesn't give out permanent links so the original photo links are broken. I put them on photo bucket and re-linked them here.

Reactions: Like 14 | Love 3


----------



## Trenor (Mar 20, 2016)

Here are a few photos of my Brachypelma albopilosum munching on a dubia. Hard to believe it was the size of my pinky nail when I got it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Mar 23, 2016)

Here is a pair of photos from 2 months ago when my Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens molted. He is all tuckered out from the molt showing his teeth. The flash gave the web an orange tent which was cool. The other I color corrected.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Toff202 (Mar 23, 2016)

Cool pics


----------



## Trenor (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks Toff, sometimes I think this should be called the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens photo thread. I'll of my sling are hiding so I don't get to photograph them as much. Today he was hanging out on his newly made hammock.

Reactions: Like 11 | Love 2


----------



## Trenor (Apr 3, 2016)

Well I guess spring was in the air because a lot of my slings were out and about today. Usually they are in the burrows out of sight.

My A amazonica shed today and was out after weeks of staying in its web funnel.






C cyaneopubescens sling has been webbing like a champ and was hanging out on his solo shot cup hide.






A geniculata is in heavy premolt.






L parahybana is still so tiny in his 2 oz deli cup. It's hard to believe that he will ever grow up to be as big as the photos I have seen of his type. He has been busy webbing up the whole bottom of his enclosure.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Trenor (Apr 26, 2016)

My smallest A._versicolor 





_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Trenor (Apr 26, 2016)

My C._cyaneopubescens _sling with the plump rump eating again. If you drop it in, it's going to get ate.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 28, 2016)

These were dropped on another thread but I'll post them here as well. My new M._balfouri _slings in their new home. One molted in transit and the other two have already eaten.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (May 2, 2016)

I lucked up and get a great shot of my B._smithi_ shedding today.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 2


----------



## louise f (May 4, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I lucked up and get a great shot of my B._smithi_ shedding today.


Nice not every day you get to see that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Austin S. (May 6, 2016)

Lovely collection there bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (May 6, 2016)

louise f said:


> Nice not every day you get to see that.


Yeah, so far all of my slings have molted in burrows so this was the first time I was able to see one at that stage of molting. Pretty cool stuff.



Austin S. said:


> Lovely collection there bro.


Thanks, I'm working on it. One day I hope to have a collection as nice yours and others on here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Austin S. (May 6, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Yeah, so far all of my slings have molted in burrows so this was the first time I was able to see one at that stage of molting. Pretty cool stuff.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm working on it. One day I hope to have a collection as nice yours and others on here.


Become a breeder. It will definitely boost the collection. I can help you every step of the way as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (May 6, 2016)

Austin S. said:


> Become a breeder. It will definitely boost the collection. I can help you every step of the way as well.


I would like to give it a try when I'm further along. Watching breading threads and seeing the photos are really intriguing. The offer of help is greatly appreciated and I'll definitely take you up on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Coffee 1


----------



## WhitenerJ (May 7, 2016)

Wow. Love your Chromatopelma! Georgeous. All of your Ts look very cool. Thanks for sharing. 

Jason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (May 19, 2016)

I got some new tarantulas in yesterday and here are the few photos I took while rehousing.

Here is a photo of my I.mira:





Just kidding.. kinda. But really, here is one of them before they went to ground:





I'm not going to be seeing this one much it seems. I was glad to see them go into the holes I prepped for them and they were zooming around the enclosure before that. They quickly closed up the curtains on me so I can't see in the tunnels anymore. It is a gorgeous tarantula though and I've already been hooked on the trapdoor snatch one already did. This one looks like it's going to be a fun species to keep.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (May 22, 2016)

I came home today to find my A.geniculata sling molting.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Trenor (May 27, 2016)

Thanks to @cold blood for the awesome deal on the new tarantulas. They came in today and have already started settling and most have eaten.

Here is a 0.1 A. ezendami






Here is 1 of 4 G. pulchripes






Oh and here is my meager tarantula table

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 4


----------



## louise f (May 29, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Thanks to @cold blood for the awesome deal on the new tarantulas. They came in today and have already started settling and most have eaten.
> 
> Here is a 0.1 A. ezendami
> 
> ...


It looks really nice your setups  And beautiful spiders from our very own Dennis <3

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Trenor (May 31, 2016)

I was doing some feeding today and got two good shots of my B.vagans while it was eating on a roach. You may think that roach is a bit large but it pounced on it without slowing. 

It's starting to show it's adult colors some. 






Here is a closer shot, just look at the red hairs on it's abdomen. I can't wait for more color to show.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 1, 2016)

One of the I.mira had it's feet out and the other was mostly out today when I got home. I got some photos and then fed them both.

I.mira

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trenor (Jun 4, 2016)

The M.balfouri slings are growing quickly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice shots! I haven't seen my two for 3 weeks, anxiously waiting for them to toss out an old dress.



Trenor said:


> One of the I.mira had it's feet out and the other was mostly out today when I got home. I got some photos and then fed them both.
> 
> I.mira

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 4, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Nice shots! I haven't seen my two for 3 weeks, anxiously waiting for them to toss out an old dress.


Thanks, most of the time I don't seem them much just some feet sticking out when they are hungry. Sometimes though I get to see them longer. I posted a short video of one of my I.mira feeding. It was the longest I had seen one of them since housing them after they arrived.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/short-i-mira-video.283731/

Waiting on a molt is one of the hard parts. My smallest C.cyaneopubescens disappeared for almost a month. It was worth it though, it put on a good amount of growth. Good luck of your Ts new clothes.


----------



## Trenor (Jun 5, 2016)

Well, I rehoused my C.cyaneopubescens male today. I had him in a very large acrylic enclosure he only used 1/3 of. I moved him into an enclosure 1/2 the size with a lot of leaf anchor points for webbing and a good size hide. While he was exploring after the move I snapped a few shots of him.

This one was with my Canon DSLR.





This next one was a few hours later with my phone camera. Notice how the high flash makes his carapace look a greenish gold.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 5, 2016)

My H.pulchripes are getting bigger. I've been pleased at how well they are doing.





I found it interesting that two of the three preferred making their home in the long moss instead of the burrow with leaf cover. Even the one who chose the leaf burrow looks to have drug some moss to the opening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73 (Jun 6, 2016)

Awesome pics!  I seriously need to stop using my phone for pics after looking at these.


----------



## Trenor (Jun 6, 2016)

UrbanTaco said:


> Awesome pics!  I seriously need to stop using my phone for pics after looking at these.


Thanks man, TBH over half of the photos on this thread was using the camera my Samsung phone. I do like the ones I take with my Canon a lot but normally I have my phone on me. So can grab the odd shot without having to "run for the camera". The big downside to taking photos with the phone is I've always needed to use the flash in order to get anything to come out decent. No matter how much light the room has. Often I can get the same shot with the canon without a flash.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kymura (Jun 6, 2016)

Maybe keep a small flashlight nearby and shine it near them to increase the lighting a bit. My flash on my iPhone always changes their look entirely so I usually try it that way. Worth a try, grab a 99¢ key chain type

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 6, 2016)

Kymura said:


> Maybe keep a small flashlight nearby and shine it near them to increase the lighting a bit. My flash on my iPhone always changes their look entirely so I usually try it that way. Worth a try, grab a 99¢ key chain type


I've tried some similar with the desk lamp I use when I don't want the room light on. It just doesn't seem to work as well with my phone camera as the built in flash. 

I've noticed some variations on my Ts colors when I use a flash as opposed to when I don't. I've also had T colors look a lot different depending on the angle I took the photo at(regardless of flash or not). At one angle my C.cyaneopubescens has blue legs. In the same light at a different angle they look jet black. So I think some variations in color is to be expected. The main reason I like to use the Canon with no flash is it doesn't spook the T as often and I can get multiple shots in case the first one doesn't look good. Plus it's less stress on the T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 8, 2016)

Well, I re-purposed the way too big enclosure I had my sub-adult male C.cyaneopubescens in. I'm getting it ready for a new arboreal that is coming in soon. I'm still working on making my setups look better but this one turned out pretty good. At least I think so.

From the front.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trenor (Jun 8, 2016)

Two shots from the top.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Austin S. (Jun 8, 2016)

Slings look great my man!! Glad they are thriving well for you.

Awesome GBB tank as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 8, 2016)

Austin S. said:


> Slings look great my man!! Glad they are thriving well for you.
> Awesome GBB tank as well!


Thanks man. It is a great tank, was too big for the GBB, he only ever used one side(which he really webbed heavy). He has a nice new enclosure with lots of web spots and has proceeded to cover everything. Now it's all prepared for a MF P.cambridgei that should be getting here sometime this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 8, 2016)

That setup looks cool. Your spider will love it Remember to post some pics of the Psalmo when you got her

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Jun 8, 2016)

louise f said:


> That setup looks cool. Your spider will love it Remember to post some pics of the Psalmo when you got her


I'm pretty excited, so you know there will be photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 8, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I'm pretty excited, so you know there will be photos.


I understand that you are exited. Gotta love those psalms. Hope you will be happy for her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Craig73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Thanks man. It is a great tank, was too big for the GBB, he only ever used one side(which he really webbed heavy). He has a nice new enclosure with lots of web spots and has proceeded to cover everything. Now it's all prepared for a MF P.cambridgei that should be getting here sometime this week.


Is that one from Jamie's Tarantulas?  

Looks super nice!


----------



## Trenor (Jun 8, 2016)

UrbanTaco said:


> Is that one from Jamie's Tarantulas?
> Looks super nice!


It isn't. I buy most of my Ts from people on the boards these days. I have bought several from her before and it's a great place to shop. The above enclosure is from her site.

Edit: I totally misread that. Yes that enclosure is one of Jamies. 

I'm looking to try my hand at making one on my on soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Craig73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Trenor said:


> It isn't. I buy most of my Ts from people on the boards these days. I have bought several from her before and it's a great place to shop. The above enclosure is from her site.
> 
> Edit: I totally misread that. Yes that enclosure is one of Jamies.
> 
> I'm looking to try my hand at making one on my on soon.


Hahahaha.  Made me smile.  Looks excellent and I can't wait to get mine big enough for those.

I've seen a few videos of people making them.  Doesn't look too hard....but then again my projects end up being 50 footers....looks good from a distance, but up close looks tore up from the floor up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 8, 2016)

UrbanTaco said:


> Hahahaha.  Made me smile.  Looks excellent and I can't wait to get mine big enough for those.
> I've seen a few videos of people making them.  Doesn't look too hard....but then again my projects end up being 50 footers....looks good from a distance, but up close looks tore up from the floor up.


I hear that, the majority of my Ts are still in the sling stage. Some of them are growing fast though. Some of my projects end that way too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 9, 2016)

My new Adult Female P.cambridgei just showed up in the mail and wow is she beautiful. She took my photo shoot with good grace and is not webbing up her new home. She was so calm during the whole thing. Then without much prodding she walked over to the enclosure and crawled in.

I also received a bigger then advertised un-sexed C.cyaneopubescens whose under the hood looks nothing like my male's so I'm hoping it's a female. I did a few shots with it before putting it in a holding enclosure till I can setup a bigger one.

P.cambridgei

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Trenor (Jun 9, 2016)

Here are some micro shots I thought were cool.

Reactions: Like 3 | Award 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 9, 2016)

Great species man she's pretty!  I'm building some 5 gallons for my girls if I noticed an hr sooner they were a 1/6th of an inch too long I'd be done but it's too late to run the saw lol


----------



## Trenor (Jun 9, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Great species man she's pretty!  I'm building some 5 gallons for my girls if I noticed an hr sooner they were a 1/6th of an inch too long I'd be done but it's too late to run the saw lol


Thanks, I'm all hyped up. I saw you were working on some enclosures and they look good. I have 2 5 gallon tanks I got as freebies a while back I need to convert but I haven't yet. I've considered drilling the glass sides and turning them into arboreal setups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 9, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Thanks, I'm all hyped up. I saw you were working on some enclosures and they look good. I have 2 5 gallon tanks I got as freebies a while back I need to convert but I haven't yet. I've considered drilling the glass sides and turning them into arboreal setups.


Yea man new stuff always does that! I found at least in my setup holes in the plexy are more then enough for ventilation in a five they are big enough to get air moving no need to drill the sides.  I actually screwed up and the 2 rows of hold were sposed to be in the bottom and the one on the top lol but o well I'm gonna leave it for now and see maybe about drilling another row on the bottom if they need it.  I'm doing three of these right now one for my avic avic girl one for my p irminia and one for my Borneo black lampranella I have heard they are aborial and terrestrial so I guese we will see what it does lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 9, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> I found at least in my setup holes in the plexy are more then enough for ventilation in a five they are big enough to get air moving no need to drill the sides.


Good to know, I'll go this route and see how it works out. I can always drill later if needed. 


Blackout14 said:


> I'm doing three of these right now one for my avic avic girl one for my p irminia and one for my Borneo black lampranella I have heard they are aborial and terrestrial so I guese we will see what it does lol


Cool, I can't wait to see how it all turns out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 10, 2016)

Those pics are too damn nice.   Congratz with the beautiful girl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks, I figured I should take some before housing them. They were both very patient models and didn't make a break for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey that`s great to hear, not too fun when they make a run for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 17, 2016)

Ok Ok, I know these guys are not tarantulas but I got them as freebies from a tarantula buy. I was told they were assassin bugs but not given a scientific name for them. I'm not sure if I'm into them yet but it was interesting to see four of those tiny guys take out a nymph Dubia roach as a group. It was bigger then all of them combined.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Trenor (Jun 24, 2016)

My B.vagans has been in heavy pre-molt for a while now. Last night I took some photos before bed and this morning it was all molted. It still needs to harden some more but I couldn't resist snapping a few while I was stilling the molt. I'll take a few more when it has fully hardened up.

Last night before molting.





About an hour ago.





And here is a close up of the abdomen. Wow, I was blown away.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 24, 2016)

Trenor said:


> My B.vagans has been in heavy pre-molt for a while now. Last night I took some photos before bed and this morning it was all molted. It still needs to harden some more but I couldn't resist snapping a few while I was stilling the molt. I'll take a few more when it has fully hardened up.
> 
> Last night before molting.
> 
> ...



Sweeeet. No wonder why you were blown away, that is gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 24, 2016)

louise f said:


> Sweeeet. No wonder why you were blown away, that is gorgeous.


It put on a decent amount of size too. I might have to rehouse it soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 24, 2016)

That is nice friend, congratz on the fine molt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Jun 24, 2016)

Here are a few more photos I snapped recently.
I have 4 G.pulchripes that could pop any day.










B.smithi #2 is getting there.





Here is one of C.cyaneopubescens #3 (which I hope is a girl)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Jun 26, 2016)

I know you guys are going to get tired of seeing this B.vagans but I had to post this one. I hear a lot of B.vagans jokes but this is a gorgeous tarantula.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 26, 2016)

My A.amazonica molted a few weeks ago and was close to the entrance of it's enclosure. I thought I'd grab some photos of it while I had the chance.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks guys. I have been shooting using two soft box lights and it really is making the colors pop more. Now I need a good short mono pod to help with my shaky hands and they will be even better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 28, 2016)

Well, I was having trouble using my upload website so I uploaded directly.

Here is my A.geniculata a few days after it's molt. It's still pretty small (3/4 of an inch or so) and I was supprised to see it showing colors.












A.geniculata



__ Trenor
__ Jun 28, 2016
__ 1



						Just molted the other day and is about 3/4 an inch or so.
					
















A.geniculata_2



__ Trenor
__ Jun 28, 2016
__ 2



						Just molted the other day and is about 3/4 an inch or so.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Trenor (Jun 29, 2016)

Ahhhhhhhhhgggggggh! This B.albopilosum refuses to work with me. It molted in the last week or so and is looking good. Every time I lift they lid to snap a quick shot of it down the hole it goes. I even put out food and it reached out snagged the food and ducked before I could get one flipping photo. I think it has been taking lessons from my I.mira Ts.  Finally I had to make due with this thru the plastic shot which doesn't do it justice at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Trenor (Jun 29, 2016)

Two of the M.balfouri were out today. Why are all my slings soooo fat?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 30, 2016)

It has been molt time in a big way the last few days. I managed to get some awesome shots of G.pulchripes #2 while it was molting. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Trenor (Jun 30, 2016)

Here is a zoom in on one photo I really liked from the G.pulchripes #2 molt shots. Check out those feet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 1, 2016)

My H.pulchripes slings have really grown. They were so tiny when I first got them. The last ones finished molting this week. @Austin S. Thanks man.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 1, 2016)

Really cool pics of the molting G.pulchripes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 1, 2016)

louise f said:


> Really cool pics of the molting G.pulchripes.


Thanks, I was pretty excited about them too. I saw it flip and moved it to the photo area with the soft light. That helped with getting nice close up photos of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 1, 2016)

And that was great shots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 1, 2016)

louise f said:


> And that was great shots.


 Your too kind.

Did you see the fangs?  I took so many photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 1, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Your too kind.
> 
> Did you see the fangs?  I took so many photos.


No i am not, it really is some pretty great shots.  Yes cool fangs and the tarsal claws too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 9, 2016)

I finally got some good shots of my B.albopilosum after that last big molt. I want it to get more fuzzy... we need more fuzz. Here it is with a mouth full of roach.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Jul 9, 2016)

My suspected female C.cyaneopubescens was out and feeling photogenic last night so here she is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jul 9, 2016)

Excellent pictures.  My B albo isn't quite as curly haired as I'd hoped at 3"+.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 9, 2016)

Here are some photos of Ts from the show I just got back from.
H. sp Columbia Large





P.subfusca

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Jul 9, 2016)

Ellenantula said:


> Excellent pictures.  My B albo isn't quite as curly haired as I'd hoped at 3"+.


Thanks, mine just got big enough to start showing them. I hope it Afros on up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trenor (Jul 11, 2016)

A few Ts were out tonight when I was feeding and watering.
P.metallica





A.ezendami was poking out of her hole. I suspect she has molted but I haven't seen her throw one out yet.





My M.balfouri have all molted and I'll be doing an enclosure move soon. Most likely once I get back from my trip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm trying out the new phone camera with low light. They didn't turn out too bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 23, 2016)

Here is the new M.balfouri communal enclosure setup. They have been busy while I was gone and tossed out a lot of webbing. Not too bad for a weeks worth of work.










Here is one of the guys munching on a roach.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Trenor (Jul 24, 2016)

I forgot I took these before the trip. Just 'found' them on my desktop.

A.ezendami - She wasn't threat posing just hanging out in the dark in a corner. Those eye reflections are intense.





P.ornata - Not the best photo but I haven't seen it out in forever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## louise f (Jul 26, 2016)

That A.ezendami looks gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks. She is a pretty girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 28, 2016)

I was presently surprised to find my P.fasciata out side it's dirt hide this afternoon when I got home. This is the first time I have seen the whole T since I got it. Normally I only see legs and a bit of the front body.
Isn't it awesome looking?





I got these A.avics in today and this one was too cute hanging out on the packing straw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Trenor (Jul 28, 2016)

The latest tarantula haul. 
A.avic X 6
H.incei (olive) X 5
H.incei (gold) X 2
M.balfouri X 5

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 28, 2016)

little avics are so cute, they look like they are wearing gorilla slippers and walk like a cat with something stuck to its feet or high stepping like the SS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 28, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> little avics are so cute, they look like they are wearing gorilla slippers and walk like a cat with something stuck to its feet or high stepping like the SS


Yeah, they are very cool. It just walked out on top the straw and sat there. They were all calm till one of the olive H.incei tried to make a break for it diving under the TV remote on the table. I herded it on back to the new enclosure.


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 29, 2016)

Those are little skittish speed demons I have 5 golds and rehousing them can be fun let alone packaging a MM for shipment, had to catch him twice before I prevailed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 29, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Those are little skittish speed demons I have 5 golds and rehousing them can be fun let alone packaging a MM for shipment, had to catch him twice before I prevailed.


They reminded me of the H.pluchripes in terms of speed. They got the 16oz deli cups because I needed more space for them when they bolted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 3, 2016)

One of my I.mira were out today looking all plump.





Another photo of my P.fasciata who has really been out a lot lately.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 4, 2016)

My A.geniculata is growing like a weed. It has molted again and is really starting to show it colors.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 8, 2016)

My B.vagans molted this morning and is getting big. The molt was 3 inches DLS and it looks like it is at least 3.5 inches DLS now. The molt was in good shape so maybe we'll know what the sex is soon.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Trenor (Aug 13, 2016)

Update: My B.vagans is a male based on the molt. B.smithi #1 and my B.alaboilosum were both females. I confirmed that my GBB#1 was a male.

On to the photos. I got a nice photo of my P.fasciata who has been out a lot since it's last molt.





GBB#2 was out eating after it's latest molt.





GBB#1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Aug 15, 2016)

My A. sp. amazonica has taken to it's new home really well so far.





The new 4 M.balfouri communal is doing great. They have this big enclosure and yet they all came to the same spot, made a burrow and are living there. Not the best photo but two can be seen in the webbing and the other two are in the funnel. Their sizes seems to indicate that they maybe from two different sacks. I bought them in a 5 T bundle set (from a communal clean out) and the 5th one is definitely from a different sack as it is 1/8-1/4" in size. I kept it out due to it being so small and me worrying about a sling that tiny in such a big enclosure.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Trenor (Aug 16, 2016)

While feeding tonight I managed to get a good shot of my 0.1 B.albopilosum when she slid out of her burrow to get her roach. She is a bit dusty but wow. 





My G.pulchripes slings were hungry as usual.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Operator (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey, I just start a 5 sling Balfouri as well. They are getting just as fat as the ones in your photo! 
I did get one a little smaller than the others but I left it in. I've seen him pop up so there is no so far. They all live in the same spot as well. 

Best of luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 17, 2016)

Operator said:


> Hey, I just start a 5 sling Balfouri as well. They are getting just as fat as the ones in your photo!
> I did get one a little smaller than the others but I left it in. I've seen him pop up so there is no so far. They all live in the same spot as well.
> 
> Best of luck!


I'm glad to hear yours are doing well.
Here is a recent thread on M.balfouri communals that describes my experiences so far. You may have seen it already. 
Good luck to you.


----------



## gypsy cola (Aug 17, 2016)

I will trade you my kidney for your collection...


----------



## Trenor (Aug 17, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> I will trade you my kidney for your collection...


HaHa, thanks. I'm pretty proud of my Ts I have and how well they are doing. Let be honest, you could totally get an awesome collection if you unloaded a kidney (don't unload your kidney... there is a reason we have two ). 
There is a downside to having so many Ts. I have spent the last week researching adult T enclosure construction. In one more molt, I have 4 arboreal Ts that will need their final (I hope) enclosure. Three of which are pokies, so I want some nice clear enclosures.


----------



## gypsy cola (Aug 17, 2016)

Trenor said:


> HaHa, thanks. I'm pretty proud of my Ts I have and how well they are doing. Let be honest, you could totally get an awesome collection if you unloaded a kidney (don't unload your kidney... there is a reason we have two ).
> There is a downside to having so many Ts. I have spent the last week researching adult T enclosure construction. In one more molt, I have 4 arboreal Ts that will need their final (I hope) enclosure. Three of which are pokies, so I want some nice clear enclosures.


I feel your pain..  buying a jamies enclosure would work but dropping the money for four of them.... GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR RESEARCH! I would be in the same boat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 20, 2016)

Well, I rehoused the A.versicolor today and got a shot of the A. sp amazonica who was out on the web hammock.

A. sp amazonica





A.versicolor - It's just starting to show the adult colors.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 20, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Well, I rehoused the A.versicolor today and got a shot of the A. sp amazonica who was out on the web hammock.
> 
> A. sp amazonica
> 
> ...



Beautiful pics friend  and nice looking spiders

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Aug 20, 2016)

louise f said:


> Beautiful pics friend  and nice looking spiders


It's hard to believe they were .5 inches when I got them 9 months ago. They are growing up quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 25, 2016)

@louise f 

Just got in this 3-3.5 female P.reduncus in today and snapped a few photos while housing it. She was a bit more flighty then the P.cam but not too bad.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Trenor (Aug 25, 2016)

Here are a few more of my new 0.1 P.reduncus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## louise f (Aug 26, 2016)

Heyyy nice one friend, congratz with her she is gorgeous. And those pics are great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 26, 2016)

Damn, that rednucus is nice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Sep 1, 2016)

My M.balfouri (in the 3 sling communal enclosure) were out today and a got a few shots.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Sep 1, 2016)

She is always a looker.  My A.exendami let me grab a quick shot of her today as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Sep 3, 2016)

My female P.cambridgei was hanging out on top her hide this morning and let me snap some photos. I never tire of taking her photo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Trenor (Sep 3, 2016)

My H.pluchripes slings are doing great. They just molted and two of them were out last night. They are starting to show their colors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Sep 3, 2016)

Here is one of my G.pulchripes. They have been grow much quicker then I expected.





This is my male B.vagans. I love the colors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## Trenor (Sep 12, 2016)

I grabbed a few shots tonight while I was watering and feeding.
@cold blood The golds are growing faster than the olives. I hope one of these golds turns out to be a female. Both variants are stunning Ts.

N.incei gold color form

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3 | Award 1


----------



## Trenor (Sep 13, 2016)

One of the olives came out today and I got a shot of it. The golds are growing a bit faster so far. Both color forms are gorgeous.

N.incei olive color form

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Kodi (Sep 14, 2016)

Trenor said:


> My M.balfouri (in the 3 sling communal enclosure) were out today and a got a few shots.


Good lord do you keep them fat. What's their dls?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Sep 14, 2016)

Kodi said:


> Good lord do you keep them fat. What's their dls?


They are about 2ish inch dls. I do tend to feed them a lot (they get food 2 times a week) compared to other non communal Ts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Sep 16, 2016)

I took a few photos of my two B.smithi juvies. They are both starting to show some colors on their knees.
0.1.0 B.smithi #1






0.0.1 B.smithi #2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Sep 17, 2016)

I rehouse the some pokies today and the P.fasciata let me take some photos.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Sep 29, 2016)

Well one of my communal M.balfouri was out and molting when I came home today. I'm glad to say it's doing fine and stretching out. I got a few good shots.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trenor (Nov 1, 2016)

It's been really busy for me lately so I haven't been able to post photos like I used to. 

I did manage to get a few good shots of my P.cam today and thought I'd share. She has been reallt active since I revamped the T room and added in the oil heater.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Trenor (Nov 1, 2016)

Here is one of the N.incei golds I got from @cold blood and man those things are grow quick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 1, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Here is one of the N.incei golds I got from @cold blood and man those things are grow quick.


ahh, the NW Heterothele <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Nov 1, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> ahh, the NW Heterothele <3


Yeah, I have 5 olives and 2 golds and man they are growing quickly. I am really fond of their colors both the olives and golds.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 1, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Yeah, I have 5 olives and 2 golds and man they are growing quickly. I am really fond of their colors both the olives and golds.


Both lovely! Do you know if these mature as quick as Heterothele sp?


----------



## Trenor (Nov 1, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Both lovely! Do you know if these mature as quick as Hererothele sp?


This species was renamed (moved) a while back. See here.
So far they are growing pretty quick.

Edit: Cause I can't read.


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 1, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I think they are the same. This species was renamed (moved) a while back. See here.
> So far they are growing pretty quick.


Not quite the same...Hererothele is African dwarfs you meant Holothele and all three genus mature quickly

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 1, 2016)

They have the same aesthetic features. The long spinnerets and the thin legs. Both web like crazy and can be kept communally. I have a few Heterothele villosella and I love them.. I may just get a few of these H.incei too. Man they look great! I think I prefer the olive to the gold though.. Only because of the patterns though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Nov 1, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Not quite the same...Hererothele is African dwarfs you meant Holothele and all three genus mature quickly


Doh, I misread the name since I expected it to be the older name. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Trenor (Nov 1, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> They have the same aesthetic features. The long spinnerets and the thin legs. Both web like crazy and can be kept communally. I have a few Heterothele villosella and I love them.. I may just get a few of these H.incei too. Man they look great! I think I prefer the olive to the gold though.. Only because of the patterns though


The olive's patterns do pop a bit more in brighter lights. The golds have the same pattern I'll have to try and get one out under the daytime soft box so it shows up better without washing out from the flash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm guessing here.. but are they semi-arboreal too?


----------



## Trenor (Nov 2, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> I'm guessing here.. but are they semi-arboreal too?


The N.incei is an obligate burrower that likes to web heavy. I have seen a lot of photos with bushes webbed up pretty high and mine has webbed decent. I think given the choice the will burrow though. In the 16oz deli cups I have them in they have made good use of their 2 inches of substrate. I wish I had put them in the 32oz and filled it 3/4 the way up with substrate. Once they molt a few more times I'll move them into an enclosure with deeper substrate.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 3, 2016)

Managed to get an olive as a freebie with new batch of Africans coming in. I'm smiles all round. You and @louise f 'a photos have convinced me heheh

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## louise f (Nov 3, 2016)

Beautiful <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Nov 3, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Managed to get an olive as a freebie with new batch of Africans coming in. I'm smiles all round. You and @louise f 'a photos have convinced me heheh


You wont regret it. Several of mine were out last night after molting. They had put on a decent amount of growth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GonePhishing (Nov 3, 2016)

Just thought I would chime and and say I thoroughly enjoyed looking through all your photos! This has inspired me to get my DSLR out and try to snap some pics, because my phone is just not cutting it for me. I only have two T's at the moment, per the wifes orders , a .5" B. Boehmei and a 2.5" GBB but Im sure its only a matter of time before I have a whole room full!

Again, beautiful T's and photos.


----------



## Trenor (Nov 3, 2016)

GonePhishing said:


> Just thought I would chime and and say I thoroughly enjoyed looking through all your photos! This has inspired me to get my DSLR out and try to snap some pics, because my phone is just not cutting it for me. I only have two T's at the moment, per the wifes orders , a .5" B. Boehmei and a 2.5" GBB but Im sure its only a matter of time before I have a whole room full!
> 
> Again, beautiful T's and photos.


Thanks, I'm glad you enjoyed the photos. I do like the shots I get with my Canon DSLR as it has a lot of options to work with. I get my best photos with the DSLR. I still used my Samsung S7 phone camera a lot because it is convent.

I've not kept a B.boehmei yet but they are on the list to pick up. I have 3 GBBs and They are a favorite of mine. Very colorful and great eaters. Good luck with your Ts.

Several of my pokies are about to get rehoused so I'm hoping to get some good shots of them during the move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Nov 4, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Here is one of the N.incei golds I got from @cold blood and man those things are grow quick.


I guess I don't have the same luck lol, my 1.25" isn't growing SLOWLY, but is outpaced by my _C. fimbriatus_ and _P. cancerides. _I think she may molt soon though, it's been months, but she keeps on eating


----------



## Kodi (Nov 4, 2016)

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> I guess I don't have the same luck lol, my 1.25" isn't growing SLOWLY, but is outpaced by my _C. fimbriatus_ and _P. cancerides. _I think she may molt soon though, it's been months, but she keeps on eating


Yeah they sure are voracious eaters. All four of mine are fat as can be and 1.75". Anyone know at what size the males mature?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Nov 4, 2016)

Kodi said:


> Yeah they sure are voracious eaters.


I always try to get videos of my good eaters catching their prey, but my incei always catches the cricket before I can even move the tongs away to get a clear shot of her catching it


----------



## Trenor (Nov 4, 2016)

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> I guess I don't have the same luck lol, my 1.25" isn't growing SLOWLY, but is outpaced by my _C. fimbriatus_ and _P. cancerides. _I think she may molt soon though, it's been months, but she keeps on eating


Well, I'm guess it has to do with comparisons. No, mine isn't growing as fast as my _C._fimbriatus but it has been growing pretty quick. I keep my pet room at about 80ish all the time and with constant feedings they are molting/gaining size regularly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey bro!

Do you have an up to date picture on the H. pulchripes now?


----------



## Trenor (Nov 4, 2016)

Austin S. said:


> Hey bro!
> 
> Do you have an up to date picture on the H. pulchripes now?


I have some on the home computer I took a few weeks back. They have been out a lot lately so I could grab a few tonight. They are starting to really show the gold color off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Nov 4, 2016)

Austin S. said:


> Hey bro!
> Do you have an up to date picture on the H. pulchripes now?


@Austin S. Here are two I took tonight using the daylight bulb in my soft light box and the Canon.

H.pulchripes #3 just molted last week and I was able to talk it out for a few shots. Enjoy. 












H.pulchripes #3



__ Trenor
__ Nov 4, 2016



						H.pulchripes #3 showing off those gold and blue colors
					
















H.pulchripes #3 Closeup



__ Trenor
__ Nov 4, 2016
__ 15



						H.pulchripes #3 showing off those gold and blue colors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Nov 4, 2016)

I got on a bit of a photo kick tonight. I'd like to thank all the patient Ts that made this possible. 

I'm also testing out flicker for posting photos since photobucket has been bouncing up and down like a ball. The images are a much larger format than the old site.

@cold blood Here is one of the G.pulchripes (#4) recently molted and looking good.






N.incei gold #1 is sizing up really well too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Nov 19, 2016)

Though I wasn't expecting them until Monday, today I got in some boxes to try out for new enclosures. They measure 7.25" x 12.75" x 9" and wasn't bad on the price. So far I am very pleased with them. They are very clear and have a hinged lid. I added in the air holes and I'll look at Lowes in the morning to see if I can get some nice hasps to lock them.

Anyway, check them out.


----------



## Trenor (Nov 19, 2016)

Here are a few photos of them after trying a simple setup and adding a few Ts.
A.genic





B.smithi #2


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 19, 2016)

Those are nice, where did you find them? If the lid sinks down into the box you can just drill a small hole for a pin rather than a hasp/latch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Nov 19, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Those are nice, where did you find them? If the lid sinks down into the box you can just drill a small hole for a pin rather than a hasp/latch


I picked them up on amazon. They are shoe boxes for ladies high heels.

Here is the link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KP005KE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It does sink in a bit. I'll check and see how pinning it will work.


----------



## G. pulchra (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice clear pics Trenor, far better than I can do.  

Take a look at imgur for posting also, we use it quite a bit on other forums I frequent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Nov 19, 2016)

G. pulchra said:


> Nice clear pics Trenor, far better than I can do.
> 
> Take a look at imgur for posting also, we use it quite a bit on other forums I frequent.


Thanks, I've not tried there yet. I'll check it out.


----------



## G. pulchra (Nov 19, 2016)

Did you have any trouble with cracking when you drilled holes?  Those look good and I may order a 4 pack.


----------



## Trenor (Nov 19, 2016)

G. pulchra said:


> Did you have any trouble with cracking when you drilled holes?  Those look good and I may order a 4 pack.


I didn't try to drill them. I used the soldering iron on them and it worked out really well.

I have one I haven't used yet that I'm going to try to cut and make into an arboreal enclosure. If it works I'll be able to rehouse the pokies in better enclosures than the plastic gallon jugs I'm currently using.


----------



## G. pulchra (Nov 19, 2016)

If you don't mind, post up a pic of one that has the holes burned/melted in.


----------



## Trenor (Nov 20, 2016)

G. pulchra said:


> If you don't mind, post up a pic of one that has the holes burned/melted in.


No problem. Here is one hole up close. The plastic is hard so I'd be worried about cracking the lid by drilling. I might give one a test run today and see how it goes.


----------



## Trenor (Nov 20, 2016)

Well my male C.cyaneopubescens still hasn't matured yet.


----------



## Trenor (Nov 20, 2016)

Here is one of the G.pulchripes acting like it's going to make a break for it. They get to the lip and then decide Nope.


----------



## Trenor (Nov 20, 2016)

Finally here is my male B.vagans. I'm going to be picking up a either a few slings of a juvi females soon. This species is one of my favorites. Look at that red rump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Nov 25, 2016)

My female B.albopilosum molted today and I got a great video of her molting. 

Here is a quick photo of her new clothes.






Here is the video of her molting. It took over an hour for her to finish. I sped it up X16 speed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Dec 3, 2016)

My 0.1 P.cam 





Finally, after months with no sightings I got a photo of one of my I.mira Ts. She seems to be a bit plump.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Dec 4, 2016)

I rehoused the P.irminia sling today and got some photos of it before putting it into the new enclosure.


----------



## Trenor (Dec 4, 2016)

The colors are bright on my GBB which I suspect is a male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Dec 4, 2016)

After all the fat rump T comments I've put them on a exercise program. Here is G.pulchripes #3 doing it's pull ups.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Dec 4, 2016)

Here is one of the H.pulchripes drinking off the web.


----------



## Trenor (Dec 18, 2016)

Well, tonight was rehouse time for a few of my pokies. The were easy to work with for the most part and I really enjoy taking photos of them. Though some were easier than others. I'l looking at you P.metallica. 

P.metallica


----------



## Trenor (Dec 18, 2016)

What a great looking T. I've got a male but I'm looking to get a few more of these soon.

P.ornata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Dec 18, 2016)

Here are a few more. 
P.ornata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Dec 18, 2016)

This is my big girl.

P.fasciata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Dec 27, 2016)

My P.ornata male was out today and a got a good shot of him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Dec 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Feb 10, 2017)

It's been a while since I have posted to this thread. My 0.1 P.cam just molted this afternoon for the 1st time in my care. She is doing great and I was able to sneak out the molt without disturbing her. I might try doing a breeding project with her if I can find a MM.





The molt was a relaxed 6 inches.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Feb 27, 2017)

What a fantastic thread to scroll through! Nice job.


----------



## Trenor (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks, they are a lot of fun to photograph.


----------



## Trenor (Mar 5, 2017)

My 0.1 P.cam was out today after her big molt and I was able to snap a few photos. She is looking good with her new clothes on.






I was not as lucky with my P.irminia  who also molted recently. All I saw of her was her toes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Mar 5, 2017)

Trenor said:


> My 0.1 P.cam was out today after her big molt and I was able to snap a few photos. She is looking good with her new clothes on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And beautiful toes they are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Mar 9, 2017)

Just adding this photo to the photo thread.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RepugnantOoze (Mar 9, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Just adding this photo to the photo thread.


So mfing AMAZING.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caseyface (Mar 16, 2017)

Trenor said:


> After all the fat rump T comments I've put them on a exercise program. Here is G.pulchripes #3 doing it's pull ups.


OMG. HOW CAN YOU NOT LOVE THAT LITTLE FACE??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caseyface (Mar 16, 2017)

The struggle to not comment on everything is REAL. @Trenor these are amazing photographs. What a beautiful collection you have! *jealous*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thats a heck of a collection you've built up.  I'm slightly jealous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Mar 16, 2017)

Caseyface said:


> The struggle to not comment on everything is REAL. @Trenor these are amazing photographs. What a beautiful collection you have! *jealous*





MetalMan2004 said:


> Thats a heck of a collection you've built up.  I'm slightly jealous.


Thanks guys. I'm pretty fond of them too. A lot of them haven't had their photos updated in a while. I'll have to fix that soon.


----------



## Trenor (Mar 17, 2017)

It's grown a lot from the last time I took photos of one of them. 


Trenor said:


> One of the olives came out today and I got a shot of it. The golds are growing a bit faster so far. Both color forms are gorgeous.
> 
> N.incei olive color form

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 17, 2017)

You have some amazing Tarantulas @Trenor Such gorgeous photos as well. I am particularly fond of your Poecilotheria, those in general are my favorite Ts. Quickly becoming more of a fan of G. pulchripes too


----------



## Trenor (Mar 17, 2017)

Caseyface said:


> OMG. HOW CAN YOU NOT LOVE THAT LITTLE FACE??


They are funny to watch. Since they can't bend in the middle like we can the get to the lip and pause like they are holding on for dear life. They once they set their feet up they ease on over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Mar 17, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> You have some amazing Tarantulas @Trenor Such gorgeous photos as well. I am particularly fond of your Poecilotheria, those in general are my favorite Ts. Quickly becoming more of a fan of G. pulchripes too


Thanks man. I'm pretty fond of the poecs as well. They have some awesome colors. I don't get to photograph them as much as I'd like. Hopefully I'll get some good ones of the P.miranda and P.subfusca when I rehouse them in the coming weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWilson1351 (Mar 17, 2017)

I've noticed the difficulty in photographing Pokies after they are settled in too. Hopefully you have the same luck I had when I rehoused mine though. I was able to get some decent shots while he/she acclimated to the new home. Definitely looking forward to seeing more of all of your Ts!


----------



## Trenor (Mar 17, 2017)

Yeah a lot of mine are hard to photograph once the set up their hides in the new enclosures. I try to grab some good photos while moving them and sometimes I can get them out later at night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Mar 17, 2017)

Just adding these Neoholothele incei "gold" photos the the thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Caseyface (Apr 3, 2017)

@Trenor  - RINGO IS SO HANDSOME. How long have you had him?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Apr 3, 2017)

Caseyface said:


> @Trenor  - RINGO IS SO HANDSOME. How long have you had him?


I've had him for 3 years or so. They family that had him before me kept him for 3 so he is about 6ish. He is a great pet and pretty easy to care for. He is trained in that I can open the roach been and he'll walk over to his dish to be fed. 

He is handsome and wasn't too bad to photograph. I needed a model to try out the new lens I got for my camera. I had to put him on the cork flat at an angle to make him hold still for some photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KSTAR (Apr 5, 2017)

Very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 5, 2017)

KSTAR said:


> Very nice!


Thanks, I enjoy taking photos of the pets.


----------



## Trenor (Apr 11, 2017)

Well @Chris LXXIX I hope you're happy. Look at what I got in today as a freebie. It has already started burrowing since I housed it this morning. Don't think I'm about to join your cult though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Trenor (Apr 11, 2017)

C.pentalore

Well it's a little one. I can't wait for it to get bigger.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Trenor (Apr 11, 2017)

C.darlingi






C.huahini

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 12, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Don't think I'm about to join your cult though.


Ah ah, sure, everyone said something like that at the beginning, including heroin-luvers in the early '70 with their "I quit when I want" 

Praise the (potentially) *Goddess*! :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Trenor (Apr 12, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah, sure, everyone said something like that at the beginning, including heroin-luvers in the early '70 with their "I quit when I want"
> 
> Praise the (potentially) *Goddess*! :-s


Haha, I was impressed with how well it smacked the roach I put in last night. I have it in a 32oz deli temp enclosure and it has right at 4 inches of substrate. It will have to have a more permanent home in a few molts though. It is a digger and had two tunnel openings made this morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MKG (Apr 12, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Thanks Toff, sometimes I think this should be called the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens photo thread. I'll of my sling are hiding so I don't get to photograph them as much. Today he was hanging out on his newly made hammock.


Amazing photos!


----------



## Trenor (Apr 12, 2017)

MKG said:


> Amazing photos!


Thanks, they are a lot of fun to keep and photograph. Glad you enjoyed them.

That was a male that just matured for me. I hope to breed him to my female in the next few weeks once she has recovered from her molt.


----------



## MKG (Apr 12, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Thanks, they are a lot of fun to keep and photograph. Glad you enjoyed them.
> 
> That was a male that just matured for me. I hope to breed him to my female in the next few weeks once she has recovered from her molt.


I just got my second B. Smithi yesterday day. My first one was DOA.


----------



## Trenor (Apr 12, 2017)

MKG said:


> I just got my second B. Smithi yesterday day. My first one was DOA.


Yeah, I've lost a few slings to shipping. Glad your new one got there ok. I have two B.smithi right now and both turned out to be females. That are a great species to keep and I hope you enjoy them as much as I have. 

If I can help you out with anything let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MKG (Apr 12, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Yeah, I've lost a few slings to shipping. Glad your new one got there ok. I have two B.smithi right now and both turned out to be females. That are a great species to keep and I hope you enjoy them as much as I have.
> 
> If I can help you out with anything let me know.


Thank you! I appreciate the offer and I'm sure I'm going to need advice along the way


----------



## MKG (Apr 12, 2017)

I know this picture is probably not clear enough but can you tell the sex? I was told he is a probably a male????


----------



## Trenor (Apr 12, 2017)

MKG said:


> I know this picture is probably not clear enough but can you tell the sex? I was told he is a probably a male????


I can't tell sorry. I'd wait for a molt and sex it then.


----------



## MKG (Apr 12, 2017)

MKG said:


> I know this picture is probably not clear enough but can you tell the sex? I was told he is a probably a male????





Trenor said:


> I can't tell sorry. I'd wait for a molt and sex it then.


Thank you


----------



## Trenor (Apr 26, 2017)

I finally got a few good shots of this one today.

C.fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Trenor (Apr 27, 2017)

Well, I rehoused my C.fimbriatus tonight. I was going to wait till this weekend but everything was ready and I had some time. 

Here is it's new enclosure. It had 5 inches of sub to play with and a lot of places to web. The cork hide goes way into the sub.





Here it is in it's new home.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AshS (Apr 29, 2017)

Looking through this thread was a bad idea when my wife has told me "no more than two Tarantulas" 
seriously great photos!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 29, 2017)

AshS said:


> Looking through this thread was a bad idea when my wife has told me "no more than two Tarantulas"
> seriously great photos!


Haha, yeah. They are fun to photograph. You should show her a few of the pretty ones like the C.versicolors etc. A lot of women like the way the look and respond well to them. maybe she'll let you have a few more.


----------



## MKG (Apr 30, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I finally got a few good shots of this one today.
> 
> C.fimbriatus


Lovely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AshS (May 7, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Haha, yeah. They are fun to photograph. You should show her a few of the pretty ones like the C.versicolors etc. A lot of women like the way the look and respond well to them. maybe she'll let you have a few more.


Haha! She has cracked, she said I can get one more. Now Just got to decide what to get next.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## campj (May 17, 2017)

Trenor said:


>


And here I thought I was being original with those Amazon shoe boxes! Those things are great, right?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hopefully the picture isn't too big, I'm on my phone and can't tell haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (May 17, 2017)

campj said:


> And here I thought I was being original with those Amazon shoe boxes! Those things are great, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use them a lot and they work great. About 1/3 of my Ts use these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## campj (May 17, 2017)

How do you go about keeping them closed? I'd considered magnets, tried velcro, and finally went with the transparent picture hooks you see on the side secured with rubber bands. They work pretty nicely.


----------



## Trenor (May 18, 2017)

campj said:


> How do you go about keeping them closed? I'd considered magnets, tried velcro, and finally went with the transparent picture hooks you see on the side secured with rubber bands. They work pretty nicely.


I thought about doing something similar the only problem is the side hooks took up extra room on my shelf. I used some large elastic links to hold them closed for a while.

The easiest way for me is to drill a hole in the lid and front of the enclosure and use twist ties to secure it. Not as nice as a latch but it works really well.


----------



## Cordialis (Jun 5, 2017)

@Trenor , what the heck are you doing to us (i.e. me lol)?! Not only does your pictures sell in like every tarantula you have, but now I need to update the lenses to my Canon DSLR as well... 

You are a danger to my wallet, mister! I swear each time I click a post of yours, my wallet screams in agony of its impending doom 

Seriously though, your pictures are incredible! Keep em coming, no matter how many threat messages my wallet may try to send your way (after all, I don't know what that bugger is up to when I'm sleeping).  It can't hurt you anyways, it's just a wallet. One made out of neoprene none the less.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jun 6, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I thought about doing something similar the only problem is the side hooks took up extra room on my shelf. I used some large elastic links to hold them closed for a while.
> 
> The easiest way for me is to drill a hole in the lid and front of the enclosure and use twist ties to secure it. Not as nice as a latch but it works really well.


Just to offer another solution that has worked well for me, I've found that gaffer tape is ideal for holding acrylic enclosures shut. It's quite strong, leaves no residue on the enclosure, and can be pulled off and re-applied over and over and over. I just use a piece about 4 inches long...2 inches on the lid, and 2 inches on the side. Works like a charm, and doesn't look like too much of an eyesore either.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/20008-REG/General_Brand_Gaffer_Cloth_Tape.html


----------



## Trenor (Jun 6, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Just to offer another solution that has worked well for me, I've found that gaffer tape is ideal for holding acrylic enclosures shut. It's quite strong, leaves no residue on the enclosure, and can be pulled off and re-applied over and over and over. I just use a piece about 4 inches long...2 inches on the lid, and 2 inches on the side. Works like a charm, and doesn't look like too much of an eyesore either.
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/20008-REG/General_Brand_Gaffer_Cloth_Tape.html


Yeah, I used some tape early when I was still looking for a permanent solution. I like the twist ties best so far because they don't cause a lot of disturbance when opening the enclosure. That way, if I have a tarantula out in the open I want a photo of, I can usually un-loop it and ease open the lid without it knowing. That's makes for better photos and the tie still holds the lid tight on those shoe boxes.

Thanks for the reply. I'm always looking for new enclosure mod ideas.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jun 6, 2017)

Twist ties are a good idea too, if you can drill some holes and make that work. Thanks for that idea as well.

I've also thought of using small carabiners in the same way you're using the twist ties. It could be basically silent if done right...might experiment with that and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 13, 2017)

It's starting to outgrow the straw it was shipped in. 

Davus pentaloris

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 13, 2017)

Adding a  few photos that I've posted to the gallery to the photo thread.

1.0 P.metallica 






0.1 B.homorii

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leila (Jun 13, 2017)

@Trenor, sorry for the onslaught of notifications from me. Haha. I just love so many of the photos in this thread. Great work!


----------



## Trenor (Jun 13, 2017)

Leila said:


> @Trenor, sorry for the onslaught of notifications from me. Haha. I just love so many of the photos in this thread. Great work!


No worries. Glad you liked them.


----------

